# Dremel brag



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay, this isn't really major, but tonight I have been able to Dremel a tip off one of Renji's dewclaws and two more nails. I can tell he's still frightened but I think he's understanding that nothing bad will happen AND he gets his dinner immediately afterward.







Just several weeks ago we had a Dremel incident where he freaked out and tried to nail me. He's doing SO well now! And those killer raptor nails are slowly going down.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yippee!!! I LOVE the Dremel!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

That's great in no time he will love getting his *Peticure*


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

That's awesome!!!!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

I hope so. Tonight I was JUST about to start dremeling (it was on and I was heading for a nail) when the doorbell rang.







So of course he was all jazzed up. Though he got very nervous, I did manage to nick the other dewclaw and another nail. He was so thrilled to get away that he dove into his crate and hit the other end of it before spinning around to await his dinner.









I really should get a cordless Dremel so I can do this at the park in between ball tosses. I'm sure then he'll be so focused on other stuff that he won't care about the Dremel!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Since I was able to get my dog to let me Dremel ALL of her nails the very first time, I thought I'd share what I did:

First, I took out the Dremel and showed it to her. Treat.
Touched her body with it. Treat.
Showed it to her again and let her sniff it. Treat.
Touched her again. Treat.
Touched her leg with it. Treat.
Touched her paw with it. Treat.
Let her sniff it again. Treat.
Touched her toe with it. Treat.
Turned it on low, away from her. Treat.
Varied speeds. Treat.
While it was on low, only touched the handle to her paw so that she could feel vibration only. Treat.
Repeat at higher speed. Treat.
Touched her toenail with the grinding end for a quick secnd. Treat.
Started grinding nails in short bursts, interspersed with treats.
30 minutes later, all toenails were grinded.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Yes, we've done all that and more.







I'm glad you've had such great success! Renji is VERY touchy about nails being done because of me; I've quicked him one too many times and he definitely remembers. The only thing that's working now is doing a dremeling immediately before he gets fed his meal. Unfortunately mine does not vary speed- the Dremel I have is about 20 years old at least!

I can mess with his paws, give him foot massages, look at his nails, pull out splinters, but when a device to work with the nails comes out, look out world.


----------

